# Rose in a Storm



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

This book is by Jon Katz. I was very hesitant about it because it is fiction and I am more used to reading his non-fiction about his farm and animals. I love this story! Got it from the library, but I am going to go out and buy it.


----------

